# Moving to Mexico



## JanMor2015 (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi all,

I have a job offer to move to Mexico and work (Cuajimalpa) I'm a single female and everyone here in Toronto is telling me to not go that it's unsafe etc...

Any thoughts/suggestions/advice?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

JanMor2015 said:


> Hi all, I have a job offer to move to Mexico and work (Cuajimalpa) I'm a single female and everyone here in Toronto is telling me to not go that it's unsafe etc... Any thoughts/suggestions/advice?


What will you be doing there?


----------



## JanMor2015 (Jun 26, 2015)

Teaching...


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Do those who advised you against this move have extensive knowledge of Mexico? Have they traveled to Mexico often and have gone to non-tourist areas? If the answer is No, then "come on down" and avoid the winters of Toronto.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Teaching English? Have you ever been to Mexico?
Is is a good job?

As Joaquin says, don't pay any attention to people who don't know what they are saying


----------



## Waller52 (Jun 17, 2015)

JanMor2015 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a job offer to move to Mexico and work (Cuajimalpa) I'm a single female and everyone here in Toronto is telling me to not go that it's unsafe etc...
> 
> Any thoughts/suggestions/advice?


As a teacher, what would you say to your students about learning? Listen to their peers or do their homework? 

This site has about all the preliminary information that is possible. Enjoy your new adventure.

Oh, and do your homework, Teach.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Will all the Mexico "veterans" (more than five years here) please raise their hands if they've had no problems here? This means no robbery or burglary, no abduction, paid no bribes on the road.

My hand is raised, after over ten years. Lived 3 years in San Miguel de Allende: nearly 8 in Ajijic.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

lagoloo said:


> Will all the Mexico "veterans" (more than five years here) please raise their hands if they've had no problems here? This means no robbery or burglary, no abduction, paid no bribes on the road.
> 
> My hand is raised, after over ten years. Lived 3 years in San Miguel de Allende: nearly 8 in Ajijic.


I've lived here since 2007 and have had no problems, except that one time I was abducted by aliens  .


----------



## Waller52 (Jun 17, 2015)

Isla Verde said:


> I've lived here since 2007 and have had no problems, except that one time I was abducted by aliens  .




From Minnesota or Orion?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

JanMor, just don't throw out your winter coats, at 9000'+Cuajimalpa looks pretty chilly to me.......


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> JanMor, just don't throw out your winter coats, at 9000'+Cuajimalpa looks pretty chilly to me.......


Cuajimalpa is on the west side of Mexico City. I live in the center of the city, which is at a slightly lower altitude. In the short winter season, I do need a winter coat in the evening, but during the day the sun shines and you just need a light jacket or sweater to be comfortable.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> I've lived here since 2007 and have had no problems, except that one time I was abducted by aliens  .


I met a few in San Miguel.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

lagoloo said:


> Will all the Mexico "veterans" (more than five years here) please raise their hands if they've had no problems here? This means no robbery or burglary, no abduction, paid no bribes on the road.
> 
> My hand is raised, after over ten years. Lived 3 years in San Miguel de Allende: nearly 8 in Ajijic.


I have lived here for 8 years. In that time my house was broken into once. And just recently we left a truck parked along a deserted highway in the Barrancas del Cobre and some people broke a window, stole the battery, and a spare gas can.

On the other hand, some credit cards fell out of my wallet once in a market near where I live. I didn't notice. The next time I went to the market, one of the vendors called me over and gave me the credit cards.

When I lived in the US, I was mugged once on the street, had a tool box stolen from my trunk once, had a car that was left on the highway in the desert broken into. They stole everything that was in the car including a laptop, sleeping bag and lots I don't remember. I had a camera stolen on a bus in Rome once.

Good and bad happens everywhere.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Here in Toronto - in Riverdale, which is a pretty nice area in central Toronto - our house was broken into once, at 6:00 am when we were all here. Our 6 lb Mexican mini-mutt ran the burglar off so he didn't get much, except he grabbed my purse on his way out. We've had cars broken into many times (street parking) - a few times windows were broken, mostly it was 'phishing' when they walk down the street checking if anyone forgot to lock their car. The only time anything was stolen was when I accidentally left the GPS in the car.

In Mexico, I haven't had any such experiences, but of course I'm not living there full time. My husband's family does, and they haven't had any significant safety or crime issues. For years my sister-in-law didn't even lock her doors, as her 3 daughters and their friends were always coming and going. Now a little further south - Guatemala - that is a different story - there I know very few adults who have NOT been victims of some type of crime, most commonly street muggings, sometimes at gunpoint. But I've personally never had any problem there, either. I still travel to Guate because I love the country and her people deeply. So we each choose the level of risk we're comfortable with. 

To the OP: I'd say if you think you'd this is a good job opportunity and you think you'll enjoy Mexico's culture and people, then give it a shot!


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

JanMor, depending on where you live in Toronto, if you'd like to get together for a coffee to talk more about Mexico, I'd be happy to meet up with you sometime, maybe somewhere on the Danforth. I live and work in Toronto (retirement's still a ways off) but my husband is Mexican and we have a house in Tepoztlan, which is about an hour south of Mexico City. 

If you make 3 more posts, you'll be able to use the private messaging function. Let me know.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

JanMor2015 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a job offer to move to Mexico and work (Cuajimalpa) I'm a single female and everyone here in Toronto is telling me to not go that it's unsafe etc...
> 
> Any thoughts/suggestions/advice?


When we lived in Toronto, we had a security system but it did not cover the garage. We were broken into and they tried to take the stereo. We think that our son came home and scared him away because the passenger door was left open.

Our neighbour was not as lucky. His briefcase was stolen, and, being a lawyer, he had cases, client files, cell phone all gone. That was our only incident in 14 years.

In Puerto Vallarta, there have been breakins in our neighborhood. We lost a telescope off our patio. The neighbors lost laptops and cell phones. The patio was well above the street but that does not deter the thieves. We now have iron gates that close in the patio when we are gone.

I would follow the other recos here. Try it for a couple of years and then decide. When you rent a place, look at it from a B&E perspective. As long as there is more deterrent than neighboring places, you should be fine.

(Numbeo can add some perspective for the bigger places. PV is better than Vancouver in every aspect except air pollution.)


----------



## ensenada bill (Jun 15, 2015)

I spent several days in Cuajimalpa and, except for not being adjusted to the altitude, I felt this was as safe and as friendly as any place I have been in Mexico.
Have you been there yet?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Have the people who tel you not to go been there? If not I would not pay attention, if they know the place then I would listen. I would also try to get feed back from people who have ben there or from the news covering that area.


----------



## WilliamAshley (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi,

If you get a work visa prior to leaving for Mexico, do it, but realize it is a little more dangerous for foreign females in Mexico, but it all depends on your activities. 

Get your communications sorted out before you go, keep contact with friends and consider registering with the Candian Consulate on your arrival. 

I trained to be an ESL teacher in Guadalahara, and I have hostled a bit in Mexico, and spoken with many who have taught including that area. The job is good but if you don't have a work visa in advance it is likely illegal work. Lots of teachers do, but rules have gotten a little tighter since PRI returned to power. Commonly how they do it is wait until you are there then do the paperwork, this lets them fire you before they hire you if they want, as firing people in Mexico involves red tape. It gives the employer leverage in getting rid of you if they don't want you. If they go through the legal method it is a hastle in time and money for them. They also need approval to hire you from the "labour ministry" which has quotas based on number of total employees, mexicans vs foreigners. For English schools they want all Native speaker or majority, but they may only be allowed a couple with the rest Mexicans. It just isn't structured to support their ideal employees. I would think. So they cut corners and over staff themselves, less payroll taxes and benfits who knows, it likely reduces costs for them but 7000 isn't bad for a monthly wage. It isn't the highest I've seen but it isn't the lowest either. I can live happily in Mexico on 5000 pesos, more than that is a bonus. 10000 pesos is really good local living. It all depends what you like.

IMO you will be helping Mexicans learn English, but realize that Mexico is not identical to Canada. 

If you want to go for the experience fine, but realize that you won't make as much as teachers in Ontario. If you want to teach as a carear this is a good oppourtunity for practica. 

I suggest learning basic spanish before you go, but definately. If I had a legal offer of work in Mexico I would take it without a second thought, particularly if it was in Q.Roo. I would be on the next plane. Now illegal work is a different story, I don't feel comfortable taking illegal work, which is much easier to come by. 
Just bear in mind if you are not going to university or college to do this have contingencies for a late entry, don't go all in unless you arrange for a work visa, and realize and be prepared for deportation and being banned from Mexico. Most people have no issues but Migra does deport some people. It is very unfortunate cause I know we only have the best intentions to provide people with native speakers of English to help Mexicans do business, travel and be part of the global English community. We get a great experience in an awsome country and it is a win for everyone. Sadly though Teaching English is not unlike other work in Mexico you need a work visa. But don't take my word for it, talk to the Migra or consulate if you want more info, but really it is relatively commonplace.

Learn Spanish as muchas possible before going. Mexicans are great but being a victim of crime is more common, but only slightly. Its a life experience Chances of getting killed are low for you if you stay out of drug involvement.

I wouldn't take illega work as I love Mexico too much to risk being banned for making a little money. Its really hard though as it is a way to support oneself while in Mexico.


----------



## cccraig2 (Jul 4, 2015)

I am moving go Mexico too. I think if you are moving to teach English, all you have to do is live near your school. Going out at night of course you would be best off going with others. Also, forget getting very intoxicated because that for sure will bring trouble.


----------



## Waller52 (Jun 17, 2015)

cccraig2 said:


> Also, forget getting very intoxicated because that for sure will bring trouble.


..


----------

